# Aggressive behavior with people



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

My dog Alpina is now 20 months.
I take her out everyday and unleash her in a huge parking here she can freely run and enjoy.
But the problem is that everytime she sees someone whether she is on leash or without, she barks heavily and tries to attack the person though she never bit anyone yet. She is always over hyperactive.
What can I do to stop her from barking and scaring people and my neighbors since they now think she is very aggressive but she is really not? :help:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

A couple of pieces of advice, since you asked: *First:* *STOP LETTING HER RUN FREELY*. It is YOUR JOB to make sure that she is under control -- you cannot do that if she is off leash and at some distance from you. *Second: if she is barking at and trying to attack people, she IS aggressive.* Don't ignore this or pretend otherwise until she actually does hurt someone; you need to step up and PREVENT her from having access. Do not set her up in an environment or situation where she will end up biting someone. *Third: See your vet for a check up, and then GET SOME PROFESSIONAL TRAINING HELP.* Find a behaviorist and/or an experienced trainer who is knowledgeable about aggressive dogs and has a good track record for behavior modification. This is not a problem most pet owners can deal with adequately, and a 20 month old German Shepherd who is attacking people is definitely a problem needing to be addressed *IMMEDIATELY*.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree with Echo


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

OP clearly is on the fence. Her thread title is 'Aggressive behaviour with people' but states 'What can I do to stop her from barking and scaring people and my neighbors since they now think she is very aggressive but she is really not?'

Go with what Echo said. Look at http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../150197-gsd-bites-3-vaughan-toronto-area.html this thread. THIS COULD BE YOUR ANIMAL. Do not forget to have the thyroid checked at the vets.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with everyone. I have a truly people aggressive dog(Victor). You can't bring these types of dogs into an enviroment where they could bite someone. You should never allow her to run free. Also, if she is going after everyone she sees then yes, she is aggressive. She is a lawsuit waiting to happen if you allow her to run freely.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Alpina said:


> My dog Alpina is now 20 months.
> I take her out everyday and unleash her in a huge parking here she can freely run and enjoy.
> But the problem is that everytime she sees someone whether she is on leash or without, she barks heavily and tries to attack the person though she never bit anyone yet. She is always over hyperactive.
> What can I do to stop her from barking and scaring people and my neighbors since they now think she is very aggressive but she is really not? :help:


Can you describe what you mean when you say she tries to "attack the person?"


----------



## canadianredd (Aug 11, 2010)

Barking is not neccessarily aggression. If the dog is barking at strangers they are most likely afraid of them. I would hire a trainer and work on re-introducing the dog to other people. Socializing is very important, and if you can find people to do it the correct way, it can make all the difference.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Alpina said:


> My dog Alpina is now 20 months.
> I take her out everyday and unleash her in a huge parking here she can freely run and enjoy.
> But the problem is that everytime she sees someone whether she is on leash or without, she barks heavily and *tries to attack the person *though she never bit anyone yet. She is always over hyperactive.
> What can I do to stop her from barking and scaring people and my neighbors since they *now think she is very aggressive* but *she is really not*? :help:


If she tries to attack, I she *is* aggressive!

And if that is the case, you need to get a pro trainer post haste! *Before* she does bite someone and you and her get in real trouble!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You can't seriously think allowing your dog to run freely is a good idea given her behavior right? She is aggressive and possibly very under socialized, has a thyroid problem, or is genetically predisposed to this behavior. I have a female who is a lot like her and we don't allow her near people because of it. 

What do you do when she charges people barking, how was she socialized, has she gone to any training classes, and is she good with any people or just barking at strangers outside?

I would enroll in a beginner OB class with her, make sure your leadership with her is on point, and begin socializing her by just encouraging her not to bark while leashed and being walked


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> You can't seriously think allowing your dog to run freely is a good idea given her behavior right? She is aggressive and possibly very under socialized, has a thyroid problem, or is genetically predisposed to this behavior. I have a female who is a lot like her and we don't allow her near people because of it.
> 
> What do you do when she charges people barking, how was she socialized, has she gone to any training classes, and is she good with any people or just barking at strangers outside?
> 
> I would enroll in a beginner OB class with her, make sure your leadership with her is on point, and begin socializing her by just encouraging her not to bark while leashed and being walked


Ditto about letting your dog run free! if you do continue, I would try to find a GOOD lawyer as it is likely you will need one sooner rather than later.

Also make sure that you mention to whatever obedience class instructor you decide to enter that your dog is people aggresive! many will not want to let you enter the class - there are some classes offered by some organizations for "Growly dogs" that might also be a good choice; but let the instructor know and they can help you choose.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok..first thanks for all of ur answers.. I think you guys misunderstood.. and that is my fault.
SHe is not gonna bite anyone. How i know ? well she runs barking to a person, smells him, or jumps on him, or barks next to him, and then come back. Also the place where she runs freely is not populated, it is a big space fenced and its just me and her and some frnds whom she doesnt bark at. She is excellent with people. Even people she first bark at, if they come near her and caress her, she plays with them and is very friendly to them. I want to add here.. that even at 100 meters distance If i call her to come, she comes with no hesitation. IF she running to some stranger or even frnd.. and i call her to stop and come back, she does that. She rarely doesnt respond, and when she doesnt, she doesnt hurt. My dog lives with me in the house, she sees people coming in and out all the time. When i walk her on leash. She barks on some people and try to approach them, but not every1. So from the beginning, the dog is extra hyper, she keeps wana run and play, and when she sees people she barks at them and tries to approach but i dont let her using the leash. UNLESS the person is a frnd i let her approach and smell him and then she calms down. but if hes a stranger i cant let her approach. so she scares pedestrians. What can i do to make her pass by people and not give them that attention or scare them? IF you guys need to know more.. ask me i'll answer.. sorry for that misunderstanding.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Is her tail wagging when she barks at these people? If not it is still aggression and not safe Some dogs like my lab will bark happily tail wagging a million miles a minutes when they see someone- they are over excited. Then there is barking with hackles up, tail straight out or up, and ears forward- that is I don't you like you barking and not okay.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

this is Alpina

http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv39/ramzisleiman/DSC_0068.jpg


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> Is her tail wagging when she barks at these people? If not it is still aggression and not safe Some dogs like my lab will bark happily tail wagging a million miles a minutes when they see someone- they are over excited. Then there is barking with hackles up, tail straight out or up, and ears forward- that is I don't you like you barking and not okay.



Her tail is always wagging when she barks at people


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have known plenty of dogs that wag their tail when they bite.

Also, consider if she scares someone and they fall over and become injured. Happened to someone I know recently (dog NEVER touched the person). Owner was taken to court and lost.

Use a 30 foot long line at all times. This leaves plenty of room to run, play fetch, etc.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I have known plenty of dogs that wag their tail when they bite.
> 
> Also, consider if she scares someone and they fall over and become injured. Happened to someone I know recently (dog NEVER touched the person). Owner was taken to court and lost.
> 
> Use a 30 foot long line at all times. This leaves plenty of room to run, play fetch, etc.



thats a nice idea.. but she will keep barking on people even if she is on leash..and that is not a solution to the problem. I want her to stop that Aggression or hyperness or excitement or wutever we wana call it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

your not going to stop her aggression, hyperness as you call it unless you train her do have some self control, and that training does not happen over night..............i agree professional help would be a good idea.......


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My 2 cents...she may be coming into her "protective self". Mia started this at about 18 months, and Bella is now starting (when the doorbell rings, etc.). My dogs love people but aggressively bark at other dogs...something we are working on. I would leash walk her and when you see a person make her go into the "down" position and stay. This puts her into a submission position, one you want her to start getting used to and a behavior you want to have a well socialized dog.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

JudynRich said:


> My 2 cents...she may be coming into her "protective self". Mia started this at about 18 months, and Bella is now starting (when the doorbell rings, etc.). My dogs love people but aggressively bark at other dogs...something we are working on. I would leash walk her and when you see a person make her go into the "down" position and stay. This puts her into a submission position, one you want her to start getting used to and a behavior you want to have a well socialized dog.



you are the first one that is making sense in this thread. Im sure i dont need professional trainer to help me go thru this. And im sure its not a big problem as some guys are making out of it. I mean what are these forums for if ur gonna tell me to go to pro trainer for help ? i wouldnt post here if i wana go to a school. 

Anyway, I have started this week grabbing her attention when people are around and i feel she might bark at. and she doesnt bark when i do that, she just looks at them, and get distracted by me. Its working sometimes. Im gonna try the down position from now on. But the problem is if i am walking her and suddenly some1 is passing, i wont have time to make her go down if u know wut i mean. Just today i was walking her, and one of my neighbors who is scared of dogs, was nearby, she always barks at him, and he runs away. This time i convinced him to come closer even when she is barking. So he did slowly, and she was barking and jumping but she was on leash. Just as soon as he touched her, she was calm, and didnt bark anymore, she didnt hurt him or even try to. This is why i say she is not aggressive I know she is not gonna hurt any1. BUT when the guy finished caressing her, and was turning around to leave, she again barked at him and tried to pull me towards him. I mean why ? After all the effort i did to make him come closer, she scares him again. LOL. 

One more thing. Can u please explain briefly about coming into her " Protective self " as u call it. I mean i know wut it means, but what is that phase in these breeds, and what happens ?
Many thanks.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

Beirut, Lebanon, Middle East.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Alpina said:


> Beirut, Lebanon, Middle East.


Thought around there 

I'm sure your dog trainer options are not as readily available and good as they are in the US.

I would definitely say that you need a 30' leash if your dog is not listening to you all the time...which she is apparently not since she is able to run at people, jump on them, and bark.

You're on the right track with making sure her focus is on you. Work on the "look" command and keeping her focus off of the other people. NEVER let her run up to people and jump on them--barking or not, people don't like this! Work on her recall so the FIRST TIME you call, she COMES. Make it happy!! Lot's of rewards and fun any time she comes tearing back to you when you call her.

She likely is maturing instincts of "protectiveness", but the majority of dogs are not barking because they are being brave, they are barking because they are unsure of a situation and are alerting.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Alpina said:


> Beirut, Lebanon, Middle East.


Could you please put that in your profile so it will show under your username in each of your posts? It's very useful for people to know that someone is not in the US (or Canada, or the UK, etc....) when you're asking for help. 

And I personally think you DO need a trainer, but I realize that your options are probably more limited due to where you live. Online advice is great, but it's no substitute for hands on help by an experienced trainer who can observe your dog's behavior in person. 

In the meantime, keep her under your control so she can't jump on people.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Thought around there
> 
> I'm sure your dog trainer options are not as readily available and good as they are in the US.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY.. professional trainers almost doesnt exist. and if you find any they rip u off. Anyway, why do u suggest a long leash, i ask because this will not prevent her from barking at people nearby. it will just give me the chance to catch her before approaching them. I dont need that, because she already comes from the first call. I am not worried about her causing me trouble by biting someone, i am worried about her behavior because its not right to bark at everyone, and not right to scare people despite the fact that she wont hurt any1. One trainer told me the other day that she simply needs socializing. and she needs to be put in a place where she sees more people. How much is that true? how much people shud she see? Alpina sees the family, the daily guests and frnds we have ( but she cnt aproach most of them there is a small fence between the rooms) and of course people who are on the streets. 



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Could you please put that in your profile so it will show under your username in each of your posts? It's very useful for people to know that someone is not in the US (or Canada, or the UK, etc....) when you're asking for help.
> 
> And I personally think you DO need a trainer, but I realize that your options are probably more limited due to where you live. Online advice is great, but it's no substitute for hands on help by an experienced trainer who can observe your dog's behavior in person.
> 
> In the meantime, keep her under your control so she can't jump on people.


Yes Sir. Done! Sorry for that! I didnt notice coz i did this account long time ago, and i wasnt planning to post before now  :blush:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Alpina said:


> well she runs barking to a person, smells him, or jumps on him, or barks next to him, and then come back. .


You need a long leash because your dog should never get to the point that she is running up to a person barking, smelling them, or jumping on them.

You need to manage the situation BEFORE she gets to that point. A nice compromise between you wanting to have her off leash and you needing to be able to control her better is using a long line to grab onto and reel her back.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Make you a more exciting place for her to be than with strangers. Are you doing obedience training with her? 
There are some free video clips that are worth watching from Michael Ellis on Leerburgs site, the engagement one is great! Scroll thru this list for ones that may help you and then just keep watching!! http://leerburg.com/stream/videolistcat.php?cat=Michael Ellis


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Alpina said:


> My dog Alpina is now 20 months.
> I take her out everyday and unleash her in a huge parking here she can freely run and enjoy.
> But the problem is that everytime she sees someone whether she is on leash or without, she barks heavily and tries to attack the person though she never bit anyone yet. She is always over hyperactive.
> What can I do to stop her from barking and scaring people and my neighbors since they now think she is very aggressive but she is really not? :help:


Wondering what 'over hyperactive' means. Is that REALLY REALLY hyperactive?
Seems to me you are in denial about your dog. You need to keep her away from people and get her under your control then gradually re-introduce her to people and new situations. You are like so many dog owners who don't realize (or admit to themselves) that their dog is out of control and hasn't learned or been taught manners. You have to start over from the beginning.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Wondering what 'over hyperactive' means. Is that REALLY REALLY hyperactive?
> Seems to me you are in denial about your dog. You need to keep her away from people and get her under your control then gradually re-introduce her to people and new situations. You are like so many dog owners who don't realize (or admit to themselves) that their dog is out of control and hasn't learned or been taught manners. You have to start over from the beginning.




Im sure i posted in the wrong forum. Im gonna try other forums. Since most of u here wana tell me about my dog behaviors from what i've told them. come on! what am i being in denial about ? if im in denial to my dog's situation, would I be seeking help online ? I know i have a problem, and im asking for advice, and some of u come give me psycho analysis. 
On the other hand, few of the members here have been of absolutely great help. I got her a long leash, and i've been distracting here when people are around, it works sometimes, and its better than before specially when i use a lots of treats and praise. I dont think im in denial and im sure my dog is not out of control as much as u are to talk such things about me. If you thats your opinion, or u simply dont know an answer to my question, please stay away of my thread, and let people who know like the sweet guys above, help me 
thank you.


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Make you a more exciting place for her to be than with strangers. Are you doing obedience training with her?
> There are some free video clips that are worth watching from Michael Ellis on Leerburgs site, the engagement one is great! Scroll thru this list for ones that may help you and then just keep watching!! http://leerburg.com/stream/videolistcat.php?cat=Michael Ellis



Thank you, that is of great help.:thumbup:


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree that you need to back up and slowly work up to mets and greets with people........

If your dog is still barking at people even after they have been introduced and have interacted with them that would be a sign that the dog is unsure.......not comfortable.......

i would never under estimate a dog that is unsure and say your dog is friendly, some of the behaviors you describe the dog doing are unpredicatable, and if the dog becomes unsure in situations anything could happen.......you cannot force people on this dog or you will never get to a better place......you need to work under the thresholds so the dog does not react.........if there are not alot of trainers in your area, please educate yourself through reading materials, books, things that work on counter-conditioning.......


----------



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update*

First of all i wana thank everyone here who gave attention and helped me without making me hate my dog. 
I read ur advices, and saw the links some of you sent me. And was really helpful. 
I got few clickers and started training her with clickers. Im using hot dogs now as treats, And she loves them. On the street, when people are around, i whistle to her, and she looks at me so i praise her, and it works with passing people with no barks or pulling. Also every once in a while i give her a treat for not barking. This has been very helpful, Now with the clicker in hand, its also much easier. I knew it was good for training, but didnt expect this result.
Barking/Aggression is now 90% less. she rarely barks at someone, and when she does she is satisfied with one bark perhaps. i think with some time this will be over.
Thanks again.


----------

